# Indoor World Scores



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets here soem scores, is it tuff / easy or just ok.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

432 was the best I saw after today...


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Scott07/OH said:


> 432 was the best I saw after today...


Well you were supost to post your score.. What did you shoot 426? 432 will be tuff to beat. specialy since I HATE turkeys.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

hopperton said:


> well you were supost to post your score.. What did you shoot 426? 432 will be tuff to beat. Specialy since i hate turkeys.


426 hc


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I shot a 395, 16x's, HC. If I'm lucky, that should be good for about 105th place LOL. 
I've heard many complain about this shoot in the past....this was my first and once we got rolling, it went real smooth. 
Our group put the 1st arrows in those brand new targets. 
I had a blast.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

401 mbo


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dang! What's a perfect score... 440? 432 is pretty impressive. I'll be shooting there for the first time in a few hours, so I'll try to log back on later and post my score.


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*New target!*

Here is a Grizzly bear that we shot at the indoor worlds..I don't know if it's new I've never shot one. It did say delta on it so I also don't know if we will be shooting any more this year..Sorry not a great picture.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They have been out for a couple years. We have one at the club I used to belong to.


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

shot with MR.Bobo had a great time. My two boys shot cubs one was 10 up and the other was 9up. Proud of both of them.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

My daughter shot a 412 FY I shot a 351 TRD hers should be really good, mine not so much. I thought the targets were placed long. I know there was a bedded doe at 26 yds two alligators at 24 and an elk at 33 still had a blast.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I just returned and you got me Scott. I shot a 424 with 26x's; I shot an 8 on my very first target dont know why but did.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

vabowdog said:


> My daughter shot a 412 FY I shot a 351 TRD hers should be really good, mine not so much. I thought the targets were placed long. I know there was a bedded doe at 26 yds two alligators at 24 and an elk at 33 still had a blast.
> 
> Dewayne Martin


Her score is excellent, that is great.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Shot the looong targets and ended up 375 with 9X's. Those HC targets just don't look too challenging for a world shoot. Here was one worth taking a picture of. An 11 on a 47 yard turkey! They had that turkey set further then the long elk. The first target was a javelina about 44 yards. I ran out of gas on the last 10 targets.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

double post.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

they were close. We had a turkey at 10 yards and a turkey at 30 yards I shot 11's on both of them but I shot a 10 on the turkey in the middle.


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

401 with 18 x's in HC... it was my first shoot and I had a great time! I think a lot of the HC targets were too close, though. There were a bunch in the 15-22 yd range.


----------



## Bennett31 (Feb 28, 2009)

what is the scores for ymr 13-14? just wondering cuz i had a 415 and was in second


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

results are up on www.ibo.net


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Shot a 400 mbo.... nice to start off w/ 4 straight 8's...


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

jwolfe78 said:


> Shot a 400 mbo.... nice to start off w/ 4 straight 8's...


400 in MBO is not bad at all. I hate 8's but I really hate 5's.

I started with an 8 on the first target I shot and I thought my gosh what am I doing here but I shot the rest clean with 10's and 11's


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

jwolfe78 said:


> Shot a 400 mbo.... nice to start off w/ 4 straight 8's...



Hey J.R. I think I shot with you. You really turned it on after a slow start, good shooting..And boys he smoked the 45yrd turkey for an 
11! Wish I would have thought and put an extra pin in the old sight. Hard to shoot 45yrd with a 40yrd pin and your just guessing.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

mbo 404 16xs had fun


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

gen2teg said:


> mbo 404 16xs had fun


Good shooting, 13th place just like me but in a different class. So we have two 1st place finishes and two 13th place finishes.


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

409 23Xs in MBO


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

418 24x HC, my best 3d score and first year in competitive 3d!!! Had lots of fun, very smooth shoot too at least for the 9am Sat line.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

hossa1881 said:


> 418 24x HC, my best 3d score and first year in competitive 3d!!! Had lots of fun, very smooth shoot too at least for the 9am Sat line.


Great job.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bowtechie said:


> Shot the looong targets and ended up 375 with 9X's. Those HC targets just don't look too challenging for a world shoot. Here was one worth taking a picture of. An 11 on a 47 yard turkey! They had that turkey set further then the long elk. The first target was a javelina about 44 yards. I ran out of gas on the last 10 targets.


Looks pretty challenging to me. Turkeys and Javes at that distance. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anyone have a list of the top men pros in freestyle.
DB


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Chris abrahsam sorry I know I killed the spelling on his last name was the only pro male release registered . But he his a great shot and would have been right at the top with more people. He absolutely dominated mbr last year.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

RD's Whitetails said:


> Hey J.R. I think I shot with you. You really turned it on after a slow start, good shooting..And boys he smoked the 45yrd turkey for an
> 11! Wish I would have thought and put an extra pin in the old sight. Hard to shoot 45yrd with a 40yrd pin and your just guessing.


Thanks big guy. Even w/o a 45yd pin you were tearing up.


----------



## mattie_archery (Jan 20, 2005)

I shot a 5 on the first target 44 yd javalina that cost me first place,shot a 400 in MBR with 15 11's got 5th, I thought the shoot was very good,great lihgting,but the show SUCKED,way to small,biggest highlight was LEE & TIFFANY,but Iliked the shoot,I have shot it for the last 13yrs,and plan to shoot it for another 13-50,if you have not shot it before you need to go.


----------



## miketheshooter (Dec 29, 2010)

I got 8th in MBR with a 390 and 10X's I could of done better but with 2 8's and 6 X's after the first 20 targets went straight to my head and blew it. And that was my first IBO tournament but oh well I was top ten really wanted top 5 there's always next year


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mattie_archery said:


> show SUCKED,way to small,biggest highlight was LEE & TIFFANY


I would be willing to bet when they asked Lee and Tiff to be there they gave them attendance numbers form years past and did not tell them the show was going to be less then a quarter of the size it has been in the past. I will shoot it again but I will not be happy if I am paying two times again.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Why was the show so small this year??? I missed seein' the tobacco girls...........


----------

